# Thanks to Don at SWF



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

I just wanted to make a quick post and tell Don at SWF thanks. I went up there today and was treated great. Don answered every question I had and never rushed me along. He printed my artwork and some of his own. I know there was some selling going but my BS meter didn't go crazy ( I'm a cop in my day job so I'm use to it sounding off) The prints looked really good and he took me from the pretreat to artwork to cleaning to printing. The shirts look great. I'm taking the samples to my biggest client and getting his perspective. Nomatter which way I go, SWF and Don were class acts. Thx
Jason


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*



rjausburn said:


> I just wanted to make a quick post and tell Don at SWF thanks. I went up there today and was treated great. Don answered every question I had and never rushed me along. He printed my artwork and some of his own. I know there was some selling going but my BS meter didn't go crazy ( I'm a cop in my day job so I'm use to it sounding off) The prints looked really good and he took me from the pretreat to artwork to cleaning to printing. The shirts look great. I'm taking the samples to my biggest client and getting his perspective. Nomatter which way I go, SWF and Don were class acts. Thx
> Jason


Cool, I know that SWF is also at the top of my list.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Don at SWF*

Although I bought a T Jet 2....Don seems to be a very helpful and knowledgeable contributor to this forum...and others.


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Don at SWF*

If you are talking about SWF Mesa in Dallas.....Dont expect much service after the sale. The are wonderful when selling the to you. But once the sell is over.. forget it.


----------



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*

NOPE, east Tampa, FL.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Don at SWF*

SWF East (out of Tampa and a couple of other offices east of the Mississippi River) are a completely different company than SWF Mesa (out of Dallas and a couple of other offices west of the Mississippi River). The operate their own independent sales & support teams - although I am sure they collaborate on some things when new machines come out. I know of plenty of companies that are very happy with SWF East on both the dtg and embroidery side of the business.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*

The Anahiem location of SWF is great too, however I do think that all of the machines come out of texas though. I could be wrong but I believe this is where they all originate from. I just deal with the anahiem office though as I dont care for Mesa in texas.


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*

I deal with SWF EAST and they have always been there for me. True you might have to leave a message but they call you back very shortly for support. And they walk you thru the problem till you are happy with the results, never treat you like you are less then the big fish out there. SWF East support is great! Karen


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*



txscreener said:


> If you are talking about SWF Mesa in Dallas.....Dont expect much service after the sale. The are wonderful when selling the to you. But once the sell is over.. forget it.


WOW....I haven't had that experience...Thomas out of the Sacramento location is ALWAYS calling me making sure things are running smoothly.....and Ken the service tech. even gave me his home number and he calls all the time making sure I'm on top of things....and I only have a single head machine here.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*

Don, huh?

Did you know he's a cross-dresser? Yup. And at the last trade show I caught him in the mens room dancing with one of the Turkeys he shot over the weekend. Very disturbing. He said he was rehearsing for a play but I don't believe it. I've never heard of "little-bo-peep the mighty hunter" on Broadway. That just doesn't sound right to me.

But... he does sell a lot of RIPs... so next trade show I'm supposed to get dressed up as Bambi and let him shoot me with an arrow. Man, the things one does to sell software. Try to aim for something non-vital, would ya'?


-- Fred

PS: Yeah, he's a good guy... and he can take a joke too


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*



> Try to aim for something non-vital, would ya'?


Aim for his head will you 
*"YODan"*


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Don at SWF*

Guess I walked right into that one


----------



## Monkion (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Don at SWF*



txscreener said:


> If you are talking about SWF Mesa in Dallas.....Dont expect much service after the sale. The are wonderful when selling the to you. But once the sell is over.. forget it.


Couldn't agree more. They are awful. Don't return calls, my DTG Viper is a POS.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

SWF East, out of Tampa, treated me well also.
Showed up a little late in the day and they took the time to show me the machines and answer all my questions.


----------

